# Nominate UKMs biggest C*&T!!!!



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Right, there has recently been a lot of squabbling recently between members vying for the coveted "Top C*%T" title.

So lets have a discussion.

Ladies and Gents, please give your nominations for biggest C*&T on UKM.

Only stipulation is you must give valid reason for your choice(s)

Keep it good humoured 

My nomination is, without a doubt BigJoe, for his ruthless C*&T abuse of Classic Bodybuilding Legend Kami, in his 2 weeks out thread. Joe cut no quarter, and basically called him a nob.

Well thats how I read it :lol: Joe might disagree a bit but we will just then acuse him of back peddling or something like that.

Once we have enough nominations, will maybe add a poll :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

link?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> link?


FFS????

I change my nominationto Uriel, who is being a total C*&T for expecting me to wipe his ar$e for him by not using the search function himself :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/112100-kami-2-weeks-out.html


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

This should be fun lol good luck


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

We could also start a sweep on how long it will remain good natured ... I'm thinking not very long, but it would be nice to proved wrong.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sizar.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> We could also start a sweep on how long it will remain good natured ... I'm thinking not very long, but it would be nice to proved wrong.


 :whistling:

Mod will prob have deleted it by then anyway - I mean it won't get many more posts before someone creates a new account to hide behind and then posts that PScarb is a c*&t for no reason :lol:


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

the link...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/112100-kami-2-weeks-out.html

have to agree joe was a tad mean


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS I should explain further that I mean c*&t as in the context of a coveted title, given due to one being honest, blunt and straight to the point.

It is, in fact, a compliment.

Kinda


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> FFS????
> 
> I change my nominationto Uriel, who is being a total C*&T for expecting me to wipe his ar$e for him by not using the search function himself :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/112100-kami-2-weeks-out.html


lol that made me laugh mate....... but your still a cvnt but then i dont have a valid reason its just a vibe i get from you, you know a right cvnty vibe lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> FFS????
> 
> I change my nominationto Uriel, who is being a total C*&T for expecting me to wipe his ar$e for him by not using the search function himself :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/112100-kami-2-weeks-out.html


I'm nominating you for seriously failing to wipe my @rse and making me have to ask for a link:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> Mod will prob have deleted it by then anyway - I mean it won't get many more posts before someone creates a new account to hide behind and then posts that PScarb is a c*&t for no reason :lol:


pscarb is a cvnt but the advice you get from this guy balances it out so...... :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol that made me laugh mate....... but your still a cvnt but then i dont have a valid reason its just a vibe i get from you, you know a right cvnty vibe lol


"a right cvnty vibe" :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is superb :lol:

Can't argue tbh, but at least I have the excuse I am dieting - whats yours :whistling:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Me,

because i critisize lots of posts but haven't got the balls to post just in case someone shouts at me.

Plus I'm ginger


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Sizar.


:laugh:

oh please get a life will ya


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm nominating you for seriously failing to wipe my @rse and making me have to ask for a link:laugh:


lol love the banter in er lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS it goes without saying all gingers are cvnts, so no need for individual nominations for nibbsey, weeman, billC and even bigjim (you are a ginge arent you not?)

And no reason required either - gingers are cvnts, simple


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> "a right cvnty vibe" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is superb :lol:
> 
> Can't argue tbh, but at least I have the excuse I am dieting - whats yours :whistling:


the same as yours lol but for the 23 yrs of my life b4 that no excuse lol


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I nominate you RS007 for starting this thread, uriel, let me know if you need a link to this thread.... :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> PS it goes without saying all gingers are cvnts, so no need for individual nominations for nibbsey, weeman, billC and even bigjim (you are a ginge arent you not?)
> 
> And no reason required either - gingers are cvnts, simple


lol yes but its more of an orban colour. but i put my self in the ginger band any way as i was more of a red head growing up and suffered the abuse that comes with the territory and it made me the cvnt i am to day so no regrets....... no not one lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> I nominate you RS007 for starting this thread, uriel, let me know if you need a link to this thread.... :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I nominate you because your name is just a little to close to Bass Hunter, and everyone knows he is a penis 

edit: sorry, cvnt - getting my genitalia mixed up, happens often


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Y'all ****s. Especially if you can't spell it properly :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

rs007 said:


> edit: sorry, cvnt - getting my genitalia mixed up, happens often


So you either have a cvnt or you don't...which one is it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

*rs* were has all the squabbling been? i must be missing out on it.

there was that thread were joe called out james lewelin to call him a cvnt face to face and james basicly shat his pants and give joe a virtual blow job but that was funny.

any thing i read or post is usually in good humor i thought?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> So you either have a cvnt or you don't...which one is it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Really can't tell, if its cold and Ive had ephedrine, it kinda goes inny, so could be either tbh

I don't care, rubbing it feels good in either case


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm changing my nomination to Dutch Scott.......he's a c unt because his arms are fuking mint and I'm a bit jealous


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> *rs* were has all the squabbling been? i must be missing out on it.
> 
> there was that thread were joe called out james lewelin to call him a cvnt face to face and james basicly shat his pants and give joe a virtual blow job but that was funny.
> 
> any thing i read or post is usually in good humor i thought?


PMSL I am just having some banter off the back off BigJoe getting pummeled for maybe being a bit TOO forthright in Kamis thread, even though Kami himself didn't seem to bothered, and just other things - there was a thread about most rude member? SO I thought I do one about biggest cvnt :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

im a cvnt and id be gutted if anyone thought any different


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'm changing my nomination to Dutch Scott.......he's a **** because his arms are fuking mint and I'm a bit jealous


Aye but think rationally uriel - would you have those arms if it meant having those fvcking huge ears and a spotty erse?

Didn't think so


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm changing my nomination to Dutch Scott.......he's a **** because his arms are fuking mint and I'm a bit jealous


cant say i read many of his posts as its mainly serious posts lol i get board real easy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Aye but think rationally uriel - would you have those arms if it m*eant having those fvcking huge ears and a spotty erse?*
> 
> Didn't think so


No......he's a big armed dumb c unt:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> im a cvnt and id be gutted if anyone thought any different


correct you are a massive c unt but I'm sticking with Dutch


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok had a thought move this thread to the AL and ask who has the biggest cvnt the women can post up pics and then we will make a poll the winner can have any thing they want from Lg sciences (as top rep i could arrange this ok)

what do we all think?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

JBWILSON said:


> the link...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/112100-kami-2-weeks-out.html
> 
> have to agree joe was a *tad mean*


NO! I was a cvnt!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> PS it goes without saying all gingers are cvnts, so no need for individual nominations for nibbsey, weeman, billC and even bigjim (you are a ginge arent you not?)
> 
> And no reason required either - gingers are cvnts, simple


Can I be a super cvnt then, because I am ginger, especially around the pubic region!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> NO! I was a cvnt!


in all fairness you were a cvnt for giving your honest opinion based on a video that was crap picture quaility! :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Can I be a super cvnt then, because I am ginger, especially around the pubic region!


I had no idea you were one of "them"

you are dead to me


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

As it would be wrong to nominate myself, I am going to go for JW007 particularly for his dissing of Llewellin, and his total disrespect for anyone who isn't a drug user with 20" plus guns, who lifts competitive powerlifting weights. Didn't he also ask why its wrong to be a racist? What a ****!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I had no idea you were one of "them"
> 
> you are dead to me


My secret is out, better get my coat now......


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

*GINGER CVNT FLY BY*

*
*

*
*http://pic.imagefap.com/images/full/42/190/1900426124.jpg

Careful its NASTY


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Nibbsey, WTF dude, some of us are at work.....this sin't the adult lounge.........!!!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Think i nearly brought my breakfast back up!!!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> Nibbsey, WTF dude, some of us are at work.....this sin't the adult lounge.........!!!!


SORRY man i couldn't resist it. I'll get rid.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Right, there has recently been a lot of squabbling recently between members vying for the coveted "Top C*%T" title.
> 
> So lets have a discussion.
> 
> ...


I'd just like to point out that B|GJOE is also ginger and he ate my goldfish.

It's all stacking up against him now


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dammit didn't read right to the end and i missed his admission.

Never mentioned my goldfish tho. No remorse. Cvnt.:no:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Taylor01 said:


> I'd just like to point out that B|GJOE is also ginger and he ate my goldfish.
> 
> It's all stacking up against him now


Adam, you really are a cvnt!

You shouldn't bring your goldfish to the gym then, you know I like protein post work out.

:tongue:


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Adam, you really are a cvnt!
> 
> You shouldn't bring your goldfish to the gym then, you know I like protein post work out.
> 
> :tongue:


You could've just sucked the juice out of him, poor little fella.

I'd have been happier with a silverfish than no fish at all.

Just greedy


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Me,
> 
> because i critisize lots of posts but haven't got the balls to post just in case someone shouts at me.
> 
> Plus I'm ginger


just for you mate.

http://www.thecureforgingerhair.com/


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> :laugh:
> 
> oh please get a life will ya


Neg repped :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Neg repped :cursing:


You total utter cvnt!!


----------



## jak90 (Jul 27, 2010)

ive seen bigjoe in alot of threads givin people sh*t, he is an actual all out c*nt.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

GHD(S)


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> *GINGER CVNT FLY BY*
> 
> http://pic.imagefap.com/images/full/42/190/1900426124.jpg
> 
> Careful its NASTY


Nothing wrong with a ginger gristle gripper.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CRD said:


> *R*eally
> 
> *A*ngry
> 
> ...


cvnt


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Isnt this the same or similar to the who is the most blunt member thread?

Whats the difference really between being blunt and being a Cnut?

I ask because the definition may determine my answer, although I think Jay dub could be seen as both


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Not one vote for me:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

or me


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> or me


 Your a cnut


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not one vote for me:confused1:


Must be getting mellow in your old age mate:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers cvnt:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Suppose I should really comment:whistling:

TBH after reading Big Joes comments on that classic fellas thread, well DEF big joe, as he was a right cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol:

More cvnty than I have ever been:lol:

Seriously tho, I think Big joes comments were valid based on video and was unfairly given a cvnting reputation..

I say Unfairly, Its something I strive for, so IMO he has come out rather well the ginger cvnt:beer:

BUT, I have to say, there are some straight talkers on board, most are aware who are..

But the real CVNTS IMO are the ones that when discussion is not going there way, fail to see reasonable argument, throw dummy out pram and make snide comments as in someway wil help their cause

They are the REAL CVNTS IMO

Im sure Plastic is aware of a few


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Suppose I should really comment:whistling:
> 
> TBH after reading Big Joes comments on that classic fellas thread, well DEF big joe, as he was a right cvnt:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


chest has come up you cvnt


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> But the real CVNTS IMO are the ones that when discussion is not going there way, fail to see reasonable argument, throw dummy out pram and make snide comments as in someway wil help their cause
> 
> They are the REAL CVNTS IMO


 Such as the guys that go mental at any one who suggests using massive doses of gear is not the ONLY way to go? Yeah those guys are cnuts:whistling:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head. purely because he shot me on c.o.d and i was only 2 kills of a nuke

is going back a while, but ill never for get it :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Such as the guys that go mental at any one who suggests using massive doses of gear is not the ONLY way to go? Yeah those guys are cnuts:whistling:


Yeah those

Cvnts, I fckin hate them :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I dont want to rant, but your right Con, I mean I learnt the hard way, Get your diet in check, get a prep guy, train hard following some well tried and tested training regime and fckin BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!

All this mega dosing bollox, thats just for lazy rec drug abusing alcholics, NO THANKS:beer:

(I have joined CM punks S.E.S straigh edge society)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> chest has come up you cvnt


Thanks cvnt


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

All gold members are cvnts!!! Cvnts!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Yeah those
> 
> Cvnts, I fckin hate them :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ...


 I actually listen to Straight Edge music:thumbup1: i am a big fan

I guess one day i will learn:rolleyes: get massive bench lots of weights rip lots of muscles and then have lots of health problems but as long as i look wicked massive down the pub drinking my stella its O.K.

Am i right???

P.S. its a fvcking joke before you neg all my reps away:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I actually listen to Straight Edge music:thumbup1: i am a big fan
> 
> I guess one day i will learn:rolleyes: get massive bench lots of weights rip lots of muscles and then have lots of health problems but as long as i look wicked massive down the pub drinking my stella its O.K.
> 
> ...


lol

No you make many valid points:lol: :lol: :lol:

CM punk is ***, I wil neg you for that comment:lol:

As for other stuff, be aware, your only 24 and in and out hospital with compilcations:whistling:

Some people never even saw inside of one till 34, say it all really, how world is changing:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You're *ALL* cnuts tbh :mellow:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> lol
> 
> No you make many valid points:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 See if it wasn't for bb i would never have gone to the hospital for check ups. I would never have realized i have hemochretosis (sp) and once i was 34 my organs would have been fvcked from the iron overload. So for ONCE i can say bb actually helped my health out big time:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> See if it wasn't for bb i would never have gone to the hospital for check ups. I would never have realized i have hemochretosis (sp) and once i was 34 my organs would have been fvcked from the iron overload. So for ONCE i can say bb actually helped my health out big time:thumb:


But your still a cvnt, iron or not

I have changed my ways :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> But your still a cvnt, iron or not
> 
> I have changed my ways :beer:


 Obviously mate if i WASN'T a cnut i would have more friends in real life and wouldn't spend so much time on here talking to a bunch of cnuts


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not one vote for me:confused1:


Ok Lois is a w a n k e r. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Obviously mate if i WASN'T a cnut i would have more friends in real life and wouldn't spend so much time on here talking to a bunch of cnuts


Fck:confused1: :confused1:

I include all my "net" buddies as mates

Remove them and im left with 1!!!

The retarded milkman down street with club foot and ginger hair, but i dont usually count him as I dont count gingers (even net ones)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

im sure uk-m biggest ar5elickers would make a better thread! :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> im sure uk-m biggest ar5elickers would make a better thread! :whistling:


 Make it happen:thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Make it happen:thumb:


That would be a good thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Make it happen:thumb:


id have to dip into the journal section to get candidates and thats just plain cringworthy!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Titanbiceps has got to be the up and coming one !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Titanbiceps has got to be the up and coming one !


best natural bodybuilder ever though


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Titanbiceps has got to be the up and coming one !


Razorblade's alter ego.....Defo a complete CVNT!!! :whistling:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Titanbiceps has got to be the up and coming one !


could't agree more lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

i nominate bigjim for being a cvnt purely because he has body dismophia and thinks he looks sh!t


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> See if it wasn't for bb i would never have gone to the hospital for check ups. I would never have realized i have hemochretosis (sp) and once i was 34 my organs would have been fvcked from the iron overload. So for ONCE i can say bb actually helped my health out big time:thumb:


Nothing to do with cvnts, but a fellow Iron (overload) Man... Welcome to the club Con:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Nothing to do with cvnts, but a fellow Iron (overload) Man... Welcome to the club Con:beer:


 Oh its the most fantastic club in the world for me.

I hate needles and i nearly puke when they give me an IV shot so getting to do this a few times per year really pleases me


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh its the most fantastic club in the world for me.
> 
> I hate needles and i nearly puke when they give me an IV shot so getting to do this a few times per year really pleases me


My dad was weekly for 2 years mate, I was fortnightly for a year. I'm every other month just now and due in tomorrow.... That's tommorow night wiped out if I go as im as weak as a kitten for the rest of the day:yawn:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Fck:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I include all my "net" buddies as mates
> 
> ...


You fcuking cvnt!

This thread is brilliant, I love the work ****! Proper ****ing my self reading this...Pleased my cvnitness inspired it, I'm proper flattered. Cheers guys, cheered me up no end.

Well that's enough ass kissing, now time to find some muppet to be a cvnt to.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TBH you're all ****s....

Least I can spell ****.

****s......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeez I swear to much.... :confused1:

......ah **** it.....


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

This is dedicated to all 

m-VQKXOmA5Y[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think Little Chris deserves a mention TBH 

I for one, am impressed at his ability to subltley compliment someone while at the same time it's actually a veiled dig 

They are hard to spot for most tho, but I do chuckle

Rule of thumb I would say....

If he has mocked you in past, then if you get a compliment or asked an "interesting" question, it's a dig

If he compliments you and has not made snide dig in past then it's prob real 

nice


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Little Chris is indeed a cvnt, but a stealth cvnt for sure, I have repped many a "compliment" given by him :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Little Chris is indeed a cvnt, but a stealth cvnt for sure, I have repped many a "compliment" given by him :lol:


Stealth cvunt lmfao

yes, that is a very apt term


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just spotted a very cvnty couple of posts from romper, he is a definite cvnt nominee too


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Probably one of the women


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Right I think it is fair to say we have all the main nominees for UKM Cvnt award.

Suppose we best allow a few slots for randomers and people who are not really cvnts but just desperate to make out they are some sort of cvnt, because it is cool and that. (con for example)

So if anyone wants to throw their name in, best get it in quick :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

is there a different crowd use the forum in the evening to daytime?

im not aware of the cvntiness that goes on after 5.30pm?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> is there a different crowd use the forum in the evening to daytime?
> 
> im not aware of the cvntiness that goes on after 5.30pm?


Well Romper Stomper's let out of his cage for a hour during the day so he can finger a keyboard with his knuckles whilst grunting and picking peanuts out of sh1t!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Little Chris is indeed a cvnt, but a stealth cvnt for sure, I have repped many a "compliment" given by him :lol:


They never fail to amuse me :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Barker said:


> Probably one of the women


Wonder why you think that my little pre-pubescent friend?

Could it be in relation to the thread you posted making yourself look like a complete and utter dickhead, spitting your dummy out and throwing toys everywhere because your EX was seeing other people and had DARED to go on the pill lol....

You know, the one where everyone told you how childish you were being, but you took exception ONLY to the posts by females cos your balls aren't big enough yet to stick up to the men.

The same thread that you subsequently deleted because it wasn't going your way and nobody was agreeing with you.....

Just a thought....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to solve the matter once and for all you show me yours and I'll show you mine


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RS007 is quite good at cvnting people off without actually being a cvnt.

If that makes sense?

BIGJOE loves being a cvnt so that kind of rules him out.

And all of the real cvnts have been banned cos they were cvnts. :confused1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Smitch said:


> *RS007 is quite good at cvnting people off without actually being a cvnt.*
> 
> If that makes sense?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's like a party trick or summat! :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Erekose.

No explaination required


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> *RS007 is quite good at cvnting people off without actually being a cvnt.*
> 
> If that makes sense?
> 
> ...


WTF??

SO I am a cvnt even though you just said I am not a cvnt?

This is clearly because I'm a fvcking muslim, your post is getting reported

:lol: <- edit, just to show I'm joking


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Erekose.
> 
> No explaination required


Who?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wonder why you think that my little pre-pubescent friend?
> 
> Could it be in relation to the thread you posted making yourself look like a complete and utter dickhead, spitting your dummy out and throwing toys everywhere because your EX was seeing other people and had DARED to go on the pill lol....
> 
> ...


Zara you **** :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

any cvnt gonna be up watching the olympia later?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> any cvnt gonna be up watching the olympia later?


 Nope. I don't like Pro show's because the athletes make me feel bad about me:crying:. I may look at pictures of natural contests later if i feel like an ego boost


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

ill be ****ed up so il post a few cvnts here and there:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nope. I don't like Pro show's because the athletes make me feel bad about me:crying:. I may look at pictures of natural contests later if i feel like an ego boost


That was a cvntish thing to say Con!!!!!

Saying that, I will prob watch some Classic class re-runs on sky instead:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Where did Dan go....?? :confused1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Where did Dan go....?? :confused1:


To get a crew cut and shag a gay buffalo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> To get a crew cut and shag a gay buffalo


jammy bastard


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Complete set of cvnts the lot of ya,

But i s'pose B|GJOE has just edged it by being a ginger cvnt to boot, its almost an unfair advantage!!!

Razorblade has got to be in the running as well for pretending to be some other cvnt, Incidently if you see razor posting in a thread ask him if its him in his avvy.... he finds it hilarious:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

defdaz is a cvnt, he gave me my first neg rep ever for that post about his husband Joe in

Kami's thread.

Joe didn't even neg it as he probably realised I was just being a cvnt 

yup , defdaz is my one and only cvnt, I love the rest of ya (except gingers obviously)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nope. I don't like Pro show's because the athletes make me feel bad about me:crying:. I may look at pictures of natural contests later if i feel like an ego boost


top tip: google pics of vegan bodybuilders for full effect (yes they do exist)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> top tip: google pics of vegan bodybuilders for full effect (yes they do exist)












One of the biggest vegan bodybuilders known to man.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I'd be extremely disappointed if I was not thought of as a Cnut as I try my hardest


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Barker said:


> Probably one of the women


think you have issues with women :confused1: ...you posted a complaint last night about the 'women getting let off with stuff' on this board and now this comment...man up & spit it out, might make you feel better :whistling:

Oh and I never use the 'c' word but you're tempting me :innocent:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but I'd be extremely disappointed if I was not thought of as a Cnut as I try my hardest


 No one has the balls to say that mate........unless some one really fancies to be banned


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

funny how being a **** online can make you seen as pretty funny but being one in real life you're just..... well a **** lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but I'd be extremely disappointed if I was not thought of as a Cnut as I try my hardest


Fcuk off you cvnt, and stop trying to steal my thunder  :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nope. I don't like Pro show's because the athletes make me feel bad about me:crying:. I may look at pictures of natural contests later if i feel like an ego boost


You egocentric cvnt!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> No one has the balls to say that mate........unless some one really fancies to be banned


I'd never ban anyone for jesting dude.......(unless I was waiting for an excuse of course  )


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I'd never ban anyone for jesting dude.......(unless I was waiting for an excuse of course  )


The trouble with you trying to be a c unt Rob as a mod is you're up against Scarbie:laugh::laugh:

(please don't let him ban me for this)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So who's officially the biggest cvnt then?

Looks like it might be BIGJOE, well done you barn door cvnt!!!! :thumb:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The trouble with you trying to be a c unt Rob as a mod is you're up against Scarbie:laugh::laugh:
> 
> (please don't let him ban me for this)


You just lost all credibility as a viable candidate by grovelling


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> *GINGER CVNT FLY BY*
> 
> http://pic.imagefap.com/images/full/42/190/1900426124.jpg
> 
> Careful its NASTY


uuuuurgh :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> So who's officially the biggest cvnt then?
> 
> Looks like it might be BIGJOE, well done you barn door cvnt!!!! :thumb:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can I put it on my avvy yet?

UKM's Biggest cvnt 2010:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Can I put it on my avvy yet?
> 
> UKM's Biggest cvnt 2010:thumb:


No because I think if we are talking about stealth ones - tel is in with a good shout :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> No because I think if we are talking about stealth ones - tel is in with a good shout :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jem said:


> No because I think if we are talking about stealth ones - tel is in with a good shout :lol: :lol:


He's on my **** list, hates gingers. Well to be fair so does most of the site so it's full of ****s.

Robsta- angry ****

Uriel Sarcastic ****

RS007 - Scottish mardy " oo me tummy" rep whoring handsome ****

Weeman - filthy ****

Dutch Scott - forever pointing out he has letters after his name, even though so does half the site - ****

JW007 - just a plain ****

Zara Leoni - viscous ****

People who write your instead of you're, there instead of they're etc ****s

Anyone doing Sports Science as a degree- do a real one you utter ****s

:rockon: I can spell ****


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BillC said:


> He's on my **** list, hates gingers. Well to be fair so does most of the site so it's full of ****s.
> 
> Robsta- angry ****
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Actually PMSL

I'd rep you but can't rep ginger cvnts, sorry


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Actually PMSL
> 
> I'd rep you but can't rep ginger cvnts, sorry


Negged for that then stingy old ****:cursing: :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

TBH Joe shouldn't even be in the running for this.

He was previously a nice little poster, then recently a lot of his posts got blunt and hostile, then he runs about the site givin it "oooh, look at me, i'm so blunt " "everyone, eeeeeeeeeevvvvvvveeeeeeryooooooonnneee. Look at what i posted, oooohh i'm so direct aint i. Sure i am. I tell it how it is".

TBH a real cvnt wouldn't need to run about trying to point out and convince everyone he's a cvnt.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kawikid said:


> TBH Joe shouldn't even be in the running for this.
> 
> He was previously a nice little poster, then recently a lot of his posts got blunt and hostile, then he runs about the site givin it "oooh, look at me, i'm so blunt " "everyone, eeeeeeeeeevvvvvvveeeeeeryooooooonnneee. Look at what i posted, oooohh i'm so direct aint i. Sure i am. I tell it how it is".
> 
> TBH a real cvnt wouldn't need to run about trying to point out and convince everyone he's a cvnt.


Take a chill pill, we're just having a laugh, and you're evidently not! :tongue:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kawikid said:


> TBH Joe shouldn't even be in the running for this.
> 
> He was previously a nice little poster, then recently a lot of his posts got blunt and hostile, then he runs about the site givin it "oooh, look at me, i'm so blunt " "everyone, eeeeeeeeeevvvvvvveeeeeeryooooooonnneee. Look at what i posted, oooohh i'm so direct aint i. Sure i am. I tell it how it is".
> 
> TBH a real cvnt wouldn't need to run about trying to point out and convince everyone he's a cvnt.


ooooh you ****


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Jim obviously...said so himself.

3ucPZkW-4XI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've watched it a hundred times and still laugh my t1ts off:lol: :lol:

Best roid rage ever????


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

BillC said:


> He's on my **** list, hates gingers. Well to be fair so does most of the site so it's full of ****s.
> 
> Robsta- angry ****
> 
> ...


You aint permitted to vote..........GINGE CNUT.... :ban: ............... :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol at big gym's issues lol....

Who hasn't though eh?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I've watched it a hundred times and still laugh my t1ts off:lol: :lol:
> 
> *
> Best roid rage ever????*


Exactly :lol: he should change the title and add some tags and I bet he'd be the most well known roider ever :laugh:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd go with Dutch Scott as I can't understand half of what he says and I think he was born in Wales which is confusing as he calls himself Dutch and not Welsh and that's a sure sign of being a cvnt.


----------

